# Help with driveway estimate



## JCS (Nov 7, 2013)

I have been in the snow business for about 10 years. Always have done commercial other than a some neighbors here and there. So don't know much about estimating driveways.
Got talked into giving an estimate for a friend of a friend who's tractor broke last night. 
I'm going to look at it tomorrow but want an idea before I get there.
They want a seasonal contract. The driveway is just a little over 200' and shaped like a horseshoe with two outlets to the street. It's about 5-10 min from my commercial route.
If it helps I have a 3/4 ton Chevy ext. with a 8.6' Western MVP
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Walkways, salt, staking included?


----------



## JCS (Nov 7, 2013)

No walk, no salt, just got 12" so can't stake anything. Hoping he has done it. Will find out tomorrow.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Got the address so I can look at it online?


----------



## JCS (Nov 7, 2013)

4755 147th Ln Nw, Andover, MN


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

When I pull that up it doesn't show any houses with horseshoe drives at the address you've given. 
http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=4755+147th+LN.++Andover+Minnesota&submit=Go&r=e


----------



## JCS (Nov 7, 2013)

I pulled it up on googlemaps. It is the house on the upper right of the dot. Looks like there's a pool in the back yard. Looks like a PIA!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Boy, I don't know. Looks like a lot of back dragging away from the house, and the only places I see to put the snow are on the outsides of either sides of the entrances. I'm guessing that since you're in MN our prices are comparable. I'd say 50.00 per push times however many events you average per year. With no shovel work or salting.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

How much snow do you get a year? how many times does it snow? 
Say 25 snows X 1.5 X $65 = 2437.50 I would charge.


----------



## JCS (Nov 7, 2013)

Thats right around what I was thinking. Thanks very reassuring me!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

maxwellp, what is that formula you use? What is the 1.5 factor? And you would bid the driveway at 65.00 per push?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Harleyjeff;1866262 said:


> maxwellp, what is that formula you use? What is the 1.5 factor? And you would bid the driveway at 65.00 per push?


The average snow falls for your area X 1.5 to cover yourself X the per push rate

1.5 is so I don't lose money if it snows a lot

$65 per push

That formula gives me a yearly price.


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

maxwellp;1866252 said:


> How much snow do you get a year? how many times does it snow?
> Say 25 snows X 1.5 X $65 = 2437.50 I would charge.


With all do respect, $2500 for a residential driveway? If you can get that good for you but that is more then some of our commercials!

If that were in my area of town within our service area, maybe 50-60/time no walks/salt.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

maxwellp;1866252 said:


> How much snow do you get a year? how many times does it snow?
> Say 25 snows X 1.5 X $65 = 2437.50 I would charge.


Maxwellp are you drunk? JK

Pull plow makes that easy...I'd be at $75/push. So 20 x $75 = $1500.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

how can you plow commercial for 10 years and not know how to bid a driveway. how do you bid your commercial stuff?? loll


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

andersman02;1867525 said:


> With all do respect, $2500 for a residential driveway? If you can get that good for you but that is more then some of our commercials!
> 
> If that were in my area of town within our service area, maybe 50-60/time no walks/salt.


I agree 60 a time. 15 visits on average for the season, based on 2inches.

20-25 visits is way high. JMO


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

If nô back blading and Space to push all winter and snow pushing only nothing else ,,,,, being close to your ways 1000 $ cash is how i'd go ,,,, who knows might be able to score a couple neighbors


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1867714 said:


> Maxwellp are you drunk? JK
> 
> Pull plow makes that easy...I'd be at $75/push. So 20 x $75 = $1500.


:laughing:

Yes, that driveway would be cake with a pull plow.



TKLAWN;1875863 said:


> I agree 60 a time. 15 visits on average for the season, based on 2inches.
> 
> 20-25 visits is way high. JMO


So Maxwell is high with 37.5 visits?


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

snocrete;1880702 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Yes, that driveway would be cake with a pull plow.
> 
> So Maxwell is high with 37.5 visits?


37 is more like a zero tolerance then 2". We do all 1" but from the songs of other people 2" is usually 15 ish pushes


----------

